# hermit crab eating coraline algae?



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

I went to a LFS today and bought 3 red mexican hermit, and i m not sure if its happening but my coraline algae on the LR seems to be disappearing..

any input on this? if they are eating my coraline algae.. i think i m going to get rid of them


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

anyoneee?

possible that they never had coralline algae and will stop after a while?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Never had little hermits eat my coraline but did have one of those big red ones do it. Had to trade it back in or be left with white scarred rocks.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

I will give it a bit more time and see then, as I called in the lfs and they said they wont eat it either. 
time will tell !


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

hermits wont do it, and in most cases even urchins which live off the stuff dont even damage it in some cases. but to be honest, the less coraline you got the more pourus your rocks are = better filtration


----------

